# FS: 27 gallon cube tank with stand



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm selling my 27 gallon MarineLand cube. Used for 5 months $225 OBO. Good condition. Was used for my discus pair and always been barebottom.

SPECS:
27 Cube Glass Aquarium: 20"W x 18"D x 20"H
Glass Canopy: With hinged top for easy feeding and care
Stylish, All Wood Stand: Space for filters and supplies and easy-open cabinet door


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

How is the light for plants?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a *BEAUTIFUL *set up. A great show tank that doesn't take up much space. When you buy stuff from Rommel, it's just like buying new, only cheaper  
Good luck with the sale. I'll be sorry to see this tank go, but know that something else will be in its place in no time!
Shelley


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

if i could sell my 29biocube i would buy a cube like this one , 
this tanks is really cool


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

ilam said:


> How is the light for plants?


Don't know haven't tried it. I'm guessing its not gonna work for plants.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Don't know haven't tried it. I'm guessing its not gonna work for plants.


I think it depends on the plants. For high-light plants and CO2 setups, this light is not going to work. But for low-light, low-tech plants, it will. I used to grow anubias and java moss with this light (the 36/48" version of it) and it was fine for them.

Good luck with the sale. It's a really nice tank.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hey Rommel: 

Swap you for the stand


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Gord for the offer. But we already built one that's why I don't need this tank anymore.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## r.a.s.henson (Oct 19, 2010)

this tank is in mint ( almost brand new condition ). if i hadnt bought the set up that i have , this would have been perfect for me due to my lack of space in the house. good luck with your sale bud!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

r.a.s.henson said:


> this tank is in mint ( almost brand new condition ). if i hadnt bought the set up that i have , this would have been perfect for me due to my lack of space in the house. good luck with your sale bud!


Thanks Bro! Also for building me the stand for my discus tanks..


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Weekend bump!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

New price.. $175 Obo for tank, stand and glass top.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumppppppppp


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

So tempting...


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Willing to trade for heavy duty air pump plus + or - cash!!!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

$150 new price!!!!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold!!!!!!!!!


----------

